# Onsight Service



## Guest (Jan 24, 2009)

Well people ,, better look out ,, i went to our rv show here in Knoxville TN ,, and was kinda amased at the people that were there ,, ALOT ,, and they had deals on the rv's ,, but most wanted (on MH's) 15,000 to 40,000 down ,, tt's and such were anywhere from 3,000 to 7,000 down or more depending on the model ,,,,
Well to get back to the original post topic ,,, Camp World here ,, now has Onsight rv repairs ,, and instalations ,, they had their huge van outside the show ,, and they were handing out cards ,,, but one thing the labor rates are huge ,, and also sir charges for fuel ,, i don't think it will go over well ,, but time will tell ,,,, btw i did slip a few of my cards around inside the show ,,  :evil:    :laugh:


----------



## rjf7g (Jan 24, 2009)

Re: Onsight Service

I hope you get some business from the show!


----------



## dennis1949 (Jan 25, 2009)

Re: Onsight Service

I went to the Huntsville Al. rv show. Very few people there and not many rigs or vendors. Was disappointed


----------



## DL Rupper (Jan 25, 2009)

Re: Onsight Service

The onsight RV mobile service here in Fredericksburg, TX has been out to the RV park about every other day.  Plus there are two more big RV parks in town.   I don't know what the labor rate is, but they seem to be getting all the work they want.  I just hope I don't need their assistance.  

There aren't any RV shows around here.  We are getting bored.  Been here too long.  We need to get "on the road" soon.   :laugh:


----------



## utmtman (Jan 25, 2009)

Re: Onsight Service

Hope you get some business from the cards Rod.   There are two mobile rv services here locally and two or three more down in Quartzsite.   Didnt ever see a camping world booth at the rv show here.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jan 25, 2009)

Re: Onsight Service

A couple of weeks ago I went to the Greensboro show.  Not as many vendors as usual and I saw at least 4 trailers that I had seen LAST year.  Never sold.  I looked at production dates and some were made in May-June of 2007.  I did not really study MH's.  What got me was there really were no big deals on these "old" new units.


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 25, 2009)

Re: Onsight Service

Hey Rod I also picked up some playing cards from CAMPING  WORLD at the Atlanta RV show. Also Ken there a few reruns on old units that hasn't sold in the past year. Rod we have a mobile RV tech here. His rate is $85.00 flat rate no sur-charge on fuel. I can say if it broken he (DAVE) CAN FIT IT, I have used him many times as I am always breaking thing. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## brodavid (Jan 25, 2009)

Re: Onsight Service

HEY ROD, what did you say was on the ground around your place??
Just picking, spent time in Alaska when I was younger, alot younger

The locals down here still have some 2007 and saw a 2006 on sale with just 1100 miles on it. the distance from the factory,
but not to many deals,

also Rod it will be in the 60-70 later this week

brodavid


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 25, 2009)

Re: Onsight Service

Now Bro Dave he will heading that way. The last time I spoke with him it snowing and cold as the dickin in TN, and he can't stand the cold.


----------



## brodavid (Jan 26, 2009)

Re: Onsight Service

As long as I do not have to wash and wax his rig,
It was 39 last night and hope to get to 60 today


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 26, 2009)

Re: Onsight Service

Oh WELL BRO DAVE ,that is what he is looking for, you know free labor :clown: . He would try to get u to do the roof :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: .Rod u know I just  JKU.


----------



## brodavid (Jan 27, 2009)

Re: Onsight Service

Hope he has a lift.  jk


----------

